# Sundays meal



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Well just waiting on the ABT’s and the kids to come back with the BIL and  the SIL. I will get the plate o food pic today……
Here is what is on Buford.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well just waiting on the ABT’s and the kids to come back with the BIL and  the SIL. I will get the plate o food pic today……
> Here is what is on Buford.


Man, them ABT's look as good as John's ~ One of you guys needs to give some lessons!  :grin:  Them beans don't look too shabby neither! Ribs back in the corner in the dark...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

wish i lived closer to WNY and wasn't at work right now.  good looking grub there wittdog.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the cool part of the pit. I'm waiting for company.........I don't know how long I can wait............ [-o< Give me the strength to resist. That's it they got till 5:45 then they can eat with the kids.....Wait till you see the cornbread I made from scratch....Smells yummy


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooohhh...I'm on my waaaayyy........


----------



## cleglue (Jun 11, 2006)

Wittdog,

Looking very good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Lookin' good Dogdude :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is the plate o food  


and dessert (chocolate biscuits with raspberries)


Ribs were pretty good, I liked the Oak smoke my wife thought that it was a little to Smokey for her taste.
I was disappointed with the cornbread it smelled better than it tasted. I need to find a good corn bread recipe. The sweeter kind us Yankees prefer. Beans were good and the ABTs as always were very tasty. 
And my wife’s dessert hit the spot with a cup of Tim Horton coffee.
My BIL and SIL looked at us a little funny when we took our food porn pics. But D explained to them it was for the guys on line.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here is the plate o food
> 
> 
> and dessert (chocolate biscuits with raspberries)
> ...


You're bringin' them up right!!    Sorry, I took a wrong turn...   Looks great!! =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

As I stare at the MSG laden Hop Sing fried kitty cat, I think I should have cooked something #-o 
Looks awesome bud :!: 
Are those raspberries on steroids or what?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's understandable at your advanced age.  :razz:  One day I'll make sure that the Senior Citizen van picks you up and we'll cook out together. I can drink my beer with a strawn and you can........................Ah I don't feel like getting repremanded tonight. :grin:  My ABT's are now where near as good as John's but I'm working on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> *It's understandable at your advanced age.*  :razz:  One day I'll make sure that the *Senior Citizen van picks you up* and we'll cook out together. I can drink my beer with a *strawn* and you can........................Ah I don't feel like getting *repremanded* tonight. :grin:  My ABT's are *now* where near as good as John's but I'm working on it.


 #-o  You asked for it!!  :razz:  :razz: Tell the kids Great Grandpa Bill is comin'. #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps I was testing you to see if you still had the skills. :razz:  Or I am just one of the BBQ-4-U â€œidotsâ€


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Did I pass?  8-[  It's all in fun, well, fer most you "idiots" anyway.  :grin:

What's the diff between your ABT's and John's?  They look fantastic!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Did I pass?  8-[  It's all in fun, well, fer most you "idiots" anyway.  :grin:
> 
> What's the diff between your ABT's and John's?  They look fantastic!


If it was a test you would have passed.  Although I feel kind of funny talking  about someone of your advanced age and using the word passed.  :razz:  None of John’s ABT leaked, some of mine occasionally do.   It's a fine line when you wrap the bacon. If you overlap it to much it doesn't cook as well, If you don't overlap it enough the filling has a tendency to ooze.  It doesn't affect the taste it just isn't as visually pleasing. I never did get pics of the dog turds we had for lunch.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Your'e on the JD aren't you Dog 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see a few members here saying I'm "passed" my prime!  :lmao: 
Thanks for the info on the ABT's.  My SIL is having a graduation party for her son on 7/2 and want's  a bunch of my PP and beans.  I want to add some chicken (test) and some ABT's as well.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Your'e on the JD aren't you Dog 8-[


Nope I’m a happy drunk. I’m on the it’s been 24 hrs without sleep so I am punchy kick. Lack of sleep is sometimes better than other mood altering things….


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lack of sleep is always fun :grin: 
I think i've had 8hrs in the last 3 days    :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, when you guys get to be my age, you can *FORGET ABOUT IT!!*  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, when you guys get to be my age, you can *FORGET ABOUT IT!!*  :grin:


Yeah it must suck having a prostate the size of a medicine ball and wrinkles that viagra can't get out.... :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, when you guys get to be my age, you can *FORGET ABOUT IT!!*  :grin:


At your'e age you pretty much forget everything don't you? :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one dog.  :grin:  :grin:  :horse:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one dog.  :grin:  :grin:  :horse:[/quote:3jlzsbxf]
Thats dog with a capital "D"  :razz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice grub dog! I'd eat that!


----------

